# WARNING WA STATE - Contact Tracer mandates



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This morning I read the new requirements for restaurants to open in Phase 2 here in this county in WA state, and one of the things is they must collect/log for 30 days the email addresses of every customer who sits down for dinner (rather than just take-out). The logic is if somebody is later diagnosed positive, the Contact Tracers can send an email to other patrons who were there at the same time. After reading this, I wondered what would happen if we went out to eat - and maybe a week later we were contacted as being possibly exposed - what would be required of us to do? Self quarantine for a period of time??

So - just now - I went online to see if I could find an answer to that and discovered this:

*Inslee announces state contact tracing plan.*

https://www.kxly.com/gov-inslee-announces-states-contact-tracing-plan/

Inslee said contact tracing will help the state transition from one stage of reopening its economy to another."We think of this as a smart weapon against this virus," he said.The contact tracing process will be conducted through five steps:​

Quarantine upon first symptoms
Test widely
Isolate quickly
Identify contacts
Quarantine contacts
Inslee said there will be steps to ensure the public's privacy if they are affected. Data will only be accessible to public health officials, it will not be shared and contacts will not be told the name of the person who may have exposed them.Contact tracing is already underway across the state, including in Spokane County. Inslee said there will be 1,371 contact tracers fully trained and ready to go by the end of the week. Of those, 351 will be members of the National Guard, 390 are employees from the Department of Licensing and 630 are state and local health professionals.

​*************

Did you read that??
Identify contacts.
*Quarantine contacts.*

Those poor restaurants. 
The other things on their must-do list will turn the ambiance of the eatery into a surgical theater.
We'll be doing take-out only. 
Who the hell will want to give out their email addy for this??
I guess this is their work-around for those of us who will either leave their phones at home or not download the tracking app.

I strongly urge each of you to check your State's plans for contract tracing and how it will affect you if you're deemed having been *exposed*

@*paulag1955* @*Michael_Js* -have you heard anything more on this? Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Where have we heard this crap before ?

"Inslee said there will be steps to ensure the public’s privacy if they are affected. Data will only be accessible to public health officials, it will not be shared and contacts will not be told the name of the person who may have exposed them.Contact tracing is already underway across the state, including in Spokane County. Inslee said there will be 1,371 contact tracers fully trained and ready to go by the end of the week. Of those, 351 will be members of the National Guard, 390 are employees from the Department of Licensing and 630 are state and local health professionals. "
Goggle will have it with in minutes of the app being installed. I have a couple fake email address around.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Simple answer......... fake email address! And if/when the nazi goons demand ID to eat in a resturant, tell em to kiss your a—! ID is not required to vote so it sure as hell shouldn’t be required to eat.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Govt lists bother me. Previous countries using lists rarely worked out well.

And who's to say they won't decide that you need to be quarantined in an observable facility? How long will the actual quarantine be?

And who's to say that you were actually in contact with someone who has it?

Sorry but this brings out my paranoia.
@MountainGirl it must be your computer, I just edited this with no problem.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Govt lists bother me. Previous countries using lists rarely worked out well.
> 
> And who's to say they won't decide that you need to be quarantined in an observable facility? How long will the actual quarantine be?
> 
> ...


1. They say.
2. They decide.
3. They say.
4. Mine too.

And they're forcing the restaurants to do this.

https://www.kxly.com/table-for-2-le...rict-guidelines-for-restaurants-in-phase-two/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just another step in the implementation of the Mark of the Beast.
Not a beginning, another step.

Next will be everyone required to get the vaccine and carry proof at all times. No Vaccine Digital Record? No health insurance, no employment, no government benefits such as Social Security, nothing for those who will not comply.

This goes way beyond state governments, this will be world wide.
All part of The New World Order of the shadowy One World Government people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will just carry this. Here is my phone. It don't do da email thing.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

………………..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

[email protected]

Poor Bob, whoever he is, has been getting my spam email for over 2 decades now.
He can get yours too!
He's never contacted me to inform me that he doesn't appreciate it, so feel free!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Poor Bob, whoever he is, has been getting my spam email for over 2 decades now.
> He can get yours too!
> He's never contacted me to inform me that he doesn't appreciate it, so feel free!


I've got a spam email as well but if this becomes the case in CA, which it probably will, my new spam email is going to be [email protected]


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I've got a spam email as well but if this becomes the case in CA, which it probably will, my new spam email is going to be [email protected]


Your esteemed governor just announced this evening he is ready to enact martial law if necessary to ensure compliance with his coronavirus edicts.
I saw it on Yahoo News website.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Your esteemed governor just announced this evening he is ready to enact martial law if necessary to ensure compliance with his coronavirus edicts.
> I saw it on Yahoo News website.


Did you listen to yesterday's podcast? If not, let me paraphrase what the Ventura County Health dude said. He basically said that they are going to hunt down all those who have KungFlu as well as those who have come in contact with them and force them to quarantine. Now, let's say you live in a house with only one bathroom and one of your family members come down with the Chi-Com Crud. That person will be taken away.

I don't think so, Jack! As Drowning Pool said in one of their songs, let the bodies hit the floor!

Across the nation, wannabe-tyrants are rearing the filthy heads.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I was talking to my wife at the very beginning of this crap about the danger of what these governors and mayors were saying. She has since come around to believing me. If you surrender any of your liberties petty tyrants will push for more and more until you have no liberties. Did you ever see the day cops would conduct an undercover sting to arrest hair and nail dressers trying to earn a living from their home? Did you ever think cops would arrest you for being on the beach or in a boat? A good friend's daughter can't cut your hair legally now but Home Depot, Lowes, Target, and Walmart are absolutely packed with people. I guess it all depends on how much tax revenue the state gets from your business as to how essential you are.


Denton said:


> Did you listen to yesterday's podcast? If not, let me paraphrase what the Ventura County Health dude said. He basically said that they are going to hunt down all those who have KungFlu as well as those who have come in contact with them and force them to quarantine. Now, let's say you live in a house with only one bathroom and one of your family members come down with the Chi-Com Crud. That person will be taken away.
> 
> I don't think so, Jack! As Drowning Pool said in one of their songs, let the bodies hit the floor!
> 
> Across the nation, wannabe-tyrants are rearing the filthy heads.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> This morning I read the new requirements for restaurants to open in Phase 2 here in this county in WA state, and one of the things is they must collect/log for 30 days the email addresses of every customer who sits down for dinner (rather than just take-out). The logic is if somebody is later diagnosed positive, the Contact Tracers can send an email to other patrons who were there at the same time. After reading this, I wondered what would happen if we went out to eat - and maybe a week later we were contacted as being possibly exposed - what would be required of us to do? Self quarantine for a period of time??
> 
> So - just now - I went online to see if I could find an answer to that and discovered this:
> 
> ...


Read the same thing this morning...We'll just keep with takeout for a while! 

https://mynorthwest.com/1869550/washington-restaurants-customer-logs-contact-tracing/

It's sad the amount of treason we allow the gooberment to inflict upon us. This will go to far, and then, well...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I was talking to my wife at the very beginning of this crap about the danger of what these governors and mayors were saying. She has since come around to believing me. If you surrender any of your liberties petty tyrants will push for more and more until you have no liberties. Did you ever see the day cops would conduct an undercover sting to arrest hair and nail dressers trying to earn a living from their home? Did you ever think cops would arrest you for being on the beach or in a boat? A good friend's daughter can't cut your hair legally now but Home Depot, Lowes, Target, and Walmart are absolutely packed with people. I guess it all depends on how much tax revenue the state gets from your business as to how essential you are.


Yup. You listened to us. 
The illogic in what is "essential" and what is not is maddening. I was expecting to have an aneurysm just talking about it. 
If any of this was about our well-being, things would be much different.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Your esteemed governor just announced this evening he is ready to enact martial law if necessary to ensure compliance with his coronavirus edicts.
> I saw it on Yahoo News website.


I don't doubt it one bit. I think he is in for a YUGE surprise if he does.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This all sounds strangely familiar to me. As a matter of fact, it sounds like a book I read once. Cant remember the name off hand, had a date in the Title. Something about a big brother or some such thing. I thought at the time it was a fanciful tale that wasn't based in any reality.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Delaware is using 200 contact tracers is aligned with NORC, and has the National Guard "Assisting"

Assist my rear


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I won't be going out anytime soon either, just to stay off the radar, so they can kiss my tinkertoy…………..but I am wondering how long before it's expanded beyond eat-in restaurants?


Another thought...…...are they trying to gain the capacity of tracking the population like China does? Well, yes we have that technology, but as I understood it wasn't being used (till now?) OK, maybe that's a 'well DUH' question, but can someone clarify???


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I won't be going out anytime soon either, just to stay off the radar, so they can kiss my tinkertoy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..but I am wondering how long before it's expanded beyond eat-in restaurants?
> 
> Another thought...&#8230;...are they trying to gain the capacity of tracking the population like China does? Well, yes we have that technology, but as I understood it wasn't being used (till now?) OK, maybe that's a 'well DUH' question, but can someone clarify???


I cant clarify anything - other than to say this method (using humans to be tracers) is to catch those of us who refuse to download a tracker app, or leave our phones at home, etc.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

*.
.
THREAD UPDATE:
*
From the news this morning - Every person who spent 10 minutes or more within 6' of a positive person will be contacted; they will need to quarantine for 14 days. If there is more than one person in the household of the contacted person, then they ALL must stay home for 14 days. All persons must report where they have been and who they have had contact with in the time frame between being exposed and being contacted.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> From the news this morning - Every person who spent 10 minutes or more within 6' of a positive person will be contacted; they will need to quarantine for 14 days. If there is more than one person in the household of the contacted person, then they ALL must stay home for 14 days. All persons must report where they have been and who they have had contact with in the time frame between being exposed and being contacted.


Hey WA. try this new bubblegum.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> *.
> .
> THREAD UPDATE:
> *
> From the news this morning - Every person who spent 10 minutes or more within 6' of a positive person will be contacted; they will need to quarantine for 14 days. If there is more than one person in the household of the contacted person, then they ALL must stay home for 14 days. All persons must report where they have been and who they have had contact with in the time frame between being exposed and being contacted.


F that. I would be moving


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SGG said:


> F that. I would be moving


Except that would be hard to do since the housing market has fallen dramatically. People losing their income, uncertainty about the future and banks pulling back drastically on loans. I know a person who sold their home for cash and was buying a luxury home in east Texas. Husband is an exec with a national food company and they almost didn't get their home loan on the new property.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Except that would be hard to do since the housing market has fallen dramatically. People losing their income, uncertainty about the future and banks pulling back drastically on loans. I know a person who sold their home for cash and was buying a luxury home in east Texas. Husband is an exec with a national food company and they almost didn't get their home loan on the new property.


Good point. I am in a good position with my current mortgage, and I think I could get it sold, even if I lost value. My girlfriend and I could do our jobs anywhere in the country. I've even owned my own business in the past with a slight desire to try again maybe someday.

I personally would 100% be moving out of that state. I do understand different people have different situations.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SGG said:


> Good point. I am in a good position with my current mortgage, and I think I could get it sold, even if I lost value. My girlfriend and I could do our jobs anywhere in the country. I've even owned my own business in the past with a slight desire to try again maybe someday.
> 
> I personally would 100% be moving out of that state. I do understand different people have different situations.


You would always be welcomed in Texas. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> *.
> .
> THREAD UPDATE:
> *
> From the news this morning - Every person who spent 10 minutes or more within 6' of a positive person will be contacted; they will need to quarantine for 14 days. If there is more than one person in the household of the contacted person, then they ALL must stay home for 14 days. All persons must report where they have been and who they have had contact with in the time frame between being exposed and being contacted.


Response: I was in an alcohol blackout and I don't remember a thing last two weeks. My phone and internet got shut off because my work got closed down, and I can't pay them.

Then cough/sneeze a few times without a mask.......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Response: I was in an alcohol blackout and I don't remember a thing last two weeks. My phone and internet got shut off because my work got closed down, and I can't pay them.
> 
> Then cough/sneeze a few times without a mask.......


:vs_laugh: Except that would get you a fast trip to the internment camp. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This scene from the movie Legends of The Fall sums up my thoughts ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Dave Hodges and Alex Jones have been warning of FEMA camps for years. I always thought both were whacko's. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> :vs_laugh: Except that would get you a fast trip to the internment camp. :vs_laugh:


Nope, that would get them a dirt nap if they tried to come in.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

inceptor said:


> You would always be welcomed in Texas. :tango_face_grin:


Missouri has been a great state, from what I've heard I think Missouri was quite a bit more relaxed than even Texas all this time


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

double tap


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SGG said:


> Missouri has been a great state, from what I've heard I think Missouri was quite a bit more relaxed than even Texas all this time


Alright! Hold on just one damn crazy ass Missouri second here. You trying to start some shit with us Texican boys? :vs_smirk:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@SGG I hear ya re moving, but this mountain is too ideal. It's so remote even UPS/FedEX/USPS cant find us, and when we google our own address it marks it 4 miles away on the other end of the goat trail. LOL Our property hugs the ID border so our only hassles are when/if we go into a WA city, which is never; ID gets almost all of our trade. Actually - we dont recognize any authority over this mountain other than God's, our own, and the laws of Nature.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Response: I was in an alcohol blackout and I don't remember a thing last two weeks. My phone and internet got shut off because my work got closed down, and I can't pay them.
> 
> Then cough/sneeze a few times without a mask.......


I'm coughing and sneezing, runny nose,headache,backache etc.

Oh it's Spring in Michigan, plus I spent 6 hours raking, blowing leaves with no mask.


----------



## ChickenLittle14 (Oct 28, 2012)

Here in New Orleans, the mayor had ordered the police to conduct random traffic stops. She said “In addition to checking that you are wearing a seatbelt, have license and registration, and a brake tag...” (which is the excuse for the stop), “you will be asked where are going, what you are going for, and what is the relationship of everyone in your vehicle.” Apparently, if your answer isn’t suitable, the police could suggest you not go where you say you are going, or remind you that not everyone in your vehicle should go inside. They will also offer you a mask if you don’t have one in the vehicle. That’s how it’s been here for the past 2 months. Today starts Phase 1 of our reopening, and then they will start requesting the name and phone numbers of anyone who eats in at a restaurant or goes into a barber/salon. We decided to move last month. We have sold our house here already, and are buying a homestead in Georgia next month.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The sheeple are being sold a load of sheep dip and they are buying hook, line, and sinker. For temporary perceived safety they have sold their souls to the devil.



> "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> 
> Benjamin Franklin


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I may have posted this before, my daughter went to U of M Twin Cities, taught by liberals for that time there. When I said I was thinking about selling off my guns, and if she wanted them she said, NO WAY, I WANT THEM. So, are some of these lib's closet conservatives? Why are they afraid of showing what side they're on?

I think we need to do more to re-educate them. I send emails quite often with quotes regarding our founders, not sure what she thinks of them. Al I can do is try, or she'll get nothing!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ChickenLittle14 said:


> Here in New Orleans, the mayor had ordered the police to conduct random traffic stops. She said "In addition to checking that you are wearing a seatbelt, have license and registration, and a brake tag..." (which is the excuse for the stop), "you will be asked where are going, what you are going for, and what is the relationship of everyone in your vehicle." Apparently, if your answer isn't suitable, the police could suggest you not go where you say you are going, or remind you that not everyone in your vehicle should go inside. They will also offer you a mask if you don't have one in the vehicle. That's how it's been here for the past 2 months. Today starts Phase 1 of our reopening, and then they will start requesting the name and phone numbers of anyone who eats in at a restaurant or goes into a barber/salon. We decided to move last month. We have sold our house here already, and are buying a homestead in Georgia next month.


I had not heard that about NOLA. Completely under the MSM radar and also completely unconstitutional. Then again they are the same ones that confiscated guns during Katrina.


----------



## ChickenLittle14 (Oct 28, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I had not heard that about NOLA. Completely under the MSM radar and also completely unconstitutional. Then again they are the same ones that confiscated guns during Katrina.


This is exactly why I have returned to this group. I need to focus again on what is truly right and wrong. I say it's not right to be stopped randomly and asked these questions. People here tell me I am paranoid because this is just being done to protect us. I don't want to go to any establishment that requires my name and telephone number. Neighbors tell me I am being paranoid because this is for my own good so I can be notified if someone who has corona visited the establishment the same day I did. Why am I being made to feel like I am the crazy one??


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ChickenLittle14 said:


> This is exactly why I have returned to this group. I need to focus again on what is truly right and wrong. I say it's not right to be stopped randomly and asked these questions. People here tell me I am paranoid because this is just being done to protect us. I don't want to go to any establishment that requires my name and telephone number. Neighbors tell me I am being paranoid *because this is for my own good* so I can be notified if someone who has corona visited the establishment the same day I did. Why am I being made to feel like I am the crazy one??


Funny but Stalin, Hitler, Chavez and others have said the same thing. It's for your own good. We know better. Just do what you are told.

What saddens me is people readily buy into this.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Of course officer, here is my email address "[email protected]"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If they think an email address or question are going to allow me to be tracked , they are in for a surprise. i do it now on line there are ways to corrupt the information they gather , I will make sure what they get from me will really mess with their numbers.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It always starts with something innocuous, simple and protective and goes to being restrictive and authoritarian. 

When someone, specifically the government says “it’s for your safety and protection” everyone should be wary and ready.


----------



## Benton808 (May 23, 2020)

I work for a city library. before the pandemic my job was to help people check out books. we have been closed to the public. i was told last week i could either become a contact tracer or be fired. i'm currently in the process of filing a formal "religious objection." i've never been so mad.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Benton808 said:


> I work for a city library. before the pandemic my job was to help people check out books. we have been closed to the public. i was told last week i could either become a contact tracer or be fired. i'm currently in the process of filing a formal "religious objection." i've never been so mad.


How are they connecting working in a library with being a snitch?
Regardless, you can keep your job by being a tracer. Just be a lousy one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If by any chance you are forced in to a corner and must supply information. Lie hand them the longest line of BS you can. Yea I was at a party of 100 people . We was passing a bong all night. Woke up in bed with 4 people I don't know. I think there were a few congressmen and women there. Bill Clinton was there but he ran out the back door when Hillary showed up. Do like many of us do with google make sure any information they gather on you is total nonsense.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

ChickenLittle14 said:


> This is exactly why I have returned to this group. I need to focus again on what is truly right and wrong. I say it's not right to be stopped randomly and asked these questions. People here tell me I am paranoid because this is just being done to protect us. I don't want to go to any establishment that requires my name and telephone number. Neighbors tell me I am being paranoid because this is for my own good so I can be notified if someone who has corona visited the establishment the same day I did. Why am I being made to feel like I am the crazy one??


I would answer your sheeple neighbors stupidity with:



> "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> 
> Benjamin Franklin


----------

